# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  U N F O U N D

## Siиdяed

*U N  F O U N D*

There's been a break since _Anti-Heroes_ finished, and we've seen a vague hiatus in _Helm_ and _Taiba_, which vaguely encouraged me to take up the mantle and try again. Partially because I want the community entertained, and partially because I like being in charge of stuff. A vague partiality mix.

_Unfound_ will run on the same principles as _Anti-Heroes_, _Helm_ and _Taiba_, with the exception being that instead of chapters posted for all to see, players will get an update on what their character is doing through pm.
This essentially means that we don't get players knowing too much of what they shouldn't, ie, what other players are up to on the other side of the world.
_Unfound_ will also feature 'flashbacks', which will explore the past of the player's character. You will have no control over these, and thanks to an amnesiac plot device will be learning your past as your character remembers it. Whether this affects gameplay or gives you clues as to the general scheme of things is up to you.

_Unfound_ is largely based on two cult television programmes, the first - and most obvious - being _Lost_, the second being _the Prisoner_ (a show from the '60s, with very _Lost_-esque plot twsits and intrigue, as well as a few vaguely similar premises). _Helm_ features heavily in some areas of gameplay and setting (Gestalt's a genius, I'm stealing it all while I still can). There are other cultural inspirations and references - whatever I'm reading or watching invariably seeps into my creativity sooner or later - but there should be the occasional spark of uniqueness as well.

*T H E  P R E M I S E*

A modern setting, 2008.
The players are all the survivors of an unknown incident, who all begin washed up on a beach on an Island.
They do not know how they came to be on the Island, what they are the survivors of, who the other survivors are, or anything about their past. Gradually they will experience 'flashbacks' as to their past, possibly revealing secrets and explanations as to their present situation.
There will be challenges and intrigue on the Island...'cause it would be a fairly shit game otherwise, really. There'll be guns and stuff, I promise.
Survival, escape, or perhaps finding answers are all valid objectives for now.

*C H A R A C T E R  S U B M I S S I O N*

If you want to take part, just fill this in and post it here. I might start limiting it if there's too much interest (I'm both ambitious and vain in my predictions) but hopefully there should be at least some interest. Player interaction, especially as you only know what your character knows and may come to rely on others for information as to what's going on, will be tantamount.

*NAME* Should be modern, first and last names, avoiding fantasy. Names like 'CHIDE WOODGRASS' will be shunned and mocked.
*GENDER* Male or female, I suppose. Let's not go too far into roleplay.
*RACE/ETHNICITY* You're all human. White Caucasian, for example. Not that I'm saying you _should_ be white. I'm just...it was an example...
*COUNTRY OF ORIGIN* Uh...England...Wales...Scotland...Ireland...there may be more countries in the world. Check Wikipedia.
*PERSONALITY* Generalised details.
*ARCHETYPE* See Archetypes below.

Don't try and suggest backstories. The point is that you learn your past as your character's amnesia fades. It adds to the fun. Probably.
That or you end up hating yourself for what you've done in the past, and that you can't change it. Welcome to reality.


*Spoiler* for _ARCHETYPES_: 



The Archetype has a purpose. Remember that.
It also gives me a suggestion of what sort of role you see yourself filling on the Island, and will influence your past and your skills at various things.

*S C I E N T I S T* Has an inquisitive mind, is curious, intelligent, willing and able to learn. May not necessarily have been a scientist, may have simply been a man of learning or logic.

*S O L D I E R* Capable of violence, but in a professional manner, rather than brutalised and angry. Able to take orders and follow them practically. Is more likely to be able to use firearms found, or to move undetected better. Not necessarily military in their past, may simply have had a more uniform and more obediant past.

*M A N  O F  F A I T H* Strong conviction, fervour, charisma, and often persuasive. Potentially a leader of others, but at the same time may in turn need something to be devoted to. Not necessarily a religious man or have a clerical past, may simply have been a man of conviction and determination.

*D O C T O R* A healer, compassionate and bound to help others in need. Potentially will be repulsed by or shun violence. More passionate and people-orientated than the SCIENTIST. Will not necessarily have a medical past, may simply have been overly willing to help others, to protect the weak.

*L A W M A N* One bound to justice and opposed to chaos and disorder. More willing to use violence to help others than the DOCTOR, but less willing to committ violence for reasons beyond helping others, unlike the SOLDIER.




This should work out nicely. Updates will be sent through pm weekly. Should I happen to be in such a good mood I send them faster, then that's _nice_.
Should I not get actions returned on time, they will be late. Which isn't nice. But also, not my fault.

Since there are no chapters to be posted, this thread can serve as general discussion about _Unfound_, or whatever...oh, assuming people are interested in joining in. Which, after such a long post, they _surely_ will.
Surely?

----------


## CryoDragoon

I'M IN!!!! Expect a character sheet soon  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## Siиdяed

Oh, good.  :smiley:

----------


## Kiza

I guess I'm in. That is, if master Sindred will allow me . . .

----------


## Siиdяed

...that's it, feed the power-lust. It won't end nicely if you keep that up.  :Sad: 

Sure you can play. Just fill in the character submission and post it here and you're done.  :smiley: 

...obviously not done, done. You still have to do the rest of the game.

----------


## Omega Weapon

OK I'm in, but some questions.


Archetypes; compulsory?

Also what would the archetype of a character like "Sawyer" be. Yeah we all know its LOST, I'm just sayin' it.


Also for example someone like Hurley? I don't see him as any of those particularly.



I'll post character sheet once I destroy 20 Metal Gear RAYs. 


It's not even the damn last boss.

----------


## Kromoh

Yay.

*NAME* Willian Gray
*GENDER* Male
*RACE/ETHNICITY* Latino (is that a race?)
*COUNTRY OF ORIGIN* Chile
*PERSONALITY* Isn't much of the talking one, but his absent-mindedness is only apparent. He judges to the best of his capabilities before taking an action, and he doesn't bother about making his reasons known. If it isn't too much, I'd also want him not to be able to speak such a good English.
*HAIR* Short, dark brown hair.
*EYE COLOUR* Green. Green eyed hispanic are hawt  ::hump:: 
*HEIGHT* Proportionally tall, but not on the very muscular type.
*DISTINGUISHING FEATURES* Very long fingers, and nails slightly long. Thick eyebrows.
*ARCHETYPE* Scientist

Is that all?

EDITED: adding additional info

----------


## Siиdяed

Latino, Hispanic, it's all the same to me. That'll do, Kromoh.  :wink2: 

Yes, Omega, Archetypes are compulsary, but they don't necessarily fit everything. Hurley wouldn't fit them, exactly. Neither would Charlie, or even Sawyer.

There are reasons for this.

I'm not even going to pretend it's not _Lost_.  :tongue2: 
Though also _Prisoner_. Maybe other stuff too.

----------


## Omega Weapon

> Latino, Hispanic, it's all the same to me. That'll do, Kromoh. 
> 
> Yes, Omega, Archetypes are compulsary, but they don't necessarily fit everything. Hurley wouldn't fit them, exactly. Neither would Charlie, or even Sawyer.
> 
> There are reasons for this.
> 
> I'm not even going to pretend it's not _Lost_. 
> Though also _Prisoner_. Maybe other stuff too.



So I can't have a charlie-esque character?



 :Sad: 



Also; did ABC work well?

----------


## Siиdяed

Bleh, you can have a Charlie-like character if you want. The Archetypes play a fairly minor role in the grand scheme of things, all the characters will have fairly mixed flashback backstories.

The Archetype is similar to the Alignment in _Anti-Heroes_, except far better defined...or rather, will be. Eventually.

I understand why you might dislike it, though. It prevents the more realistic average-Joe characters that very few people want to play emerging so well, but there is a reason behind this.

I'm _almost_ up to date on season 4, Omega. ABC worked reasonably.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I might join the only problem is I have a terrible habbit of not sending in actions for anyone's arcane arena roelplays.  :tongue2: 

_WE SHALL SEE!_

----------


## Siиdяed

Bleh, take your time.

Since there aren't meant to be new people turning up all over the place, I'd like to start _Unfound_ with one large batch of players, and then kill them off until we get a nice usable number.

Something like that would be nice. Essentially, it'll be difficult to join after it's started.

----------


## Omega Weapon

> Bleh, take your time.
> 
> Since there aren't meant to be new people turning up all over the place, I'd like to start _Unfound_ with one large batch of players, and then kill them off until we get a nice usable number.
> 
> Something like that would be nice. Essentially, it'll be difficult to join after it's started.



Tail section?

----------


## Siиdяed

There is no plane.  :Sad: 

I'm not _utterly_ shameless.

----------


## Omega Weapon

I fucking did it.

I fucking beat 12 Metal Gear RAYs in a row. On hard mode. Good.


NAME David Hayter
GENDER Male 
RACE/ETHNICITY White
COUNTRY OF ORIGIN Russia
PERSONALITY Sceptical; witty; often unfriendly,  but only when it is deserved. A strong sense of justice; and willingness to help when it is for a greater purpose. Experienced.
ARCHETYPE SOLDIER

----------


## kaeraz

NAME: Madeline Girard
GENDER: Female
RACE/ETHNICITY: African American 
COUNTRY OF ORIGIN: Montreal, Quebec - Canada
PERSONALITY: Balanced and optimistic, but often unrealistic in
her expectations of herself and others. A born mediator and
healer. Often excellent at dispelling tensions and inciting 
merriment. She's a perfectionist and rarely likes to be alone. If
anything to her mind's eye is out of order, she can easily become 
hysterical. 
HAIR: Black in long dreads down her back
EYE COLOUR: Brown
HEIGHT: 5'9"
DISTINGUISHING FEATURES: A long scar down the left side of her back (for mystery's sake!  ::D:  ), big haunting eyes, and incredibly dark skin (we're talkin' _black_ black). 
ARCHETYPE: Doctor

----------


## Kiza

Name: Alex Tan
Gender: Male
Race/Ethnicity: Half White Caucasian/Half Indonesian
Country of origin: Australia
Personality: He is a thoughtful, silent type of person who prefers to mull things over before doing them. However, he has hidden depths; when pushed over the edge he may become violent and/or abusive. He will kill if he absolutely must but prefers not to if he can avoid it.
Archetype: Scientist

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> I fucking did it.
> 
> I fucking beat 12 Metal Gear RAYs in a row. On hard mode. Good.



Do it on extreme now.  :tongue2: 

I've come to terms that I will join under the condition that this giant golden dome is included somewhere in the UNFOUND world:

----------


## Grod

*NAME* Michael Robertson
*GENDER* Male
*RACE/ETHNICITY* Black(African-American for political correctness)
*COUNTRY OF ORIGIN* England
*PERSONALITY* Intelligent and has an affinity for learning. Very 'book smart'. Lacks usual social skills. Often fails to recognize when someone is hurt emotionally, or is happy, confuses anger with surprisement, caution with resentment, and fails at recognizing or distinguishing between other emotions often. Generally awkward. Somewhat reliable. 
*HAIR* Grows it out slightly, very tight black curls. But nowhere near a 'fro
*EYE COLOUR* Brown
*HEIGHT* Slightly taller than average
*DISTINGUISHING FEATURES* Wears Glasses, but can see decently without them
*ARCHETYPE* Scientist

----------


## Inkheart

Archetype: SOLDIER
NAME Calvin Anderson
GENDER Male
RACE/ETHNICITY White
COUNTRY OF ORIGIN Canada
PERSONALITY Quite a dark person who has a lot of willpower. Does not interact with people a lot but the people who get to know him seem drawn to him. He doesn't really like to admit it but he's a very good guy inside.
HAIR Straight dark-brown hair that just covers his eyes.
EYE COLOUR Deep Blue 
HEIGHT Average
DISTINGUISHING FEATURES Tatoo of a skull on his left forearm
ARCHETYPE SOLDIER

Hope this is good enough and it's not too late!  :smiley: 
PS. Please don't kill me off  :tongue2:

----------


## Siиdяed

> *RACE/ETHNICITY* Black(African-American for political correctness)
> *COUNTRY OF ORIGIN* England



We just call them black in England, Grod.  ::roll:: 

Six characters so far? That's good.

I'll see about the golden dome. It's...vaguely entracing...  ::shock:: 

Maybe a few more characters, then I'm starting the game. Finally worked out a - vaguely - comprehensible and logical backstory, that wavers vaguely from _Lost_. Which is good.
Everyone likes originality.  :smiley: 

Then this thread will be used for discussion, updates on rules or whatever, and maybe a few extra things to keep you all interested.

In each update you'll get your character's *chapter*, you'll get a *time of day*, an *inventory*, a *map* (that'll be revealed more as you explore more), and a *health status*.
That's right, I steal ideas.

I'll explain them more when we come to it. Right now I'm pretty happy with how it's all going and vaguely can't wait to start.

*OH*. I vaguely _might_ have forgotten a few addtional things for the profiles. If you've already done a character, add these on here, or I'll remind you later. If you're just submitting a character, fill _this_ in instead.
Sorry.  :Sad: 

*NAME* As in original post.
*GENDER* As in original post.
*RACE/ETHNICITY* As in original post.
*COUNTRY OF ORIGIN* As in original post.
*PERSONALITY* As in original post.
*HAIR* Hair style (curly, long, short, cropped, straight) and colour (brown, black, blond...which is the only English word I know that is spelt differently when feminine, _blonde_, see? You live and learn).
*EYE COLOUR* Well, what colour the eyes are.
*HEIGHT* Tall, short...average. That's about it.
*DISTINGUISHING FEATURES* Scars in humorous places? Abnormally large nose?
*ARCHETYPE* As in original post.

----------


## Kiza

OK, updated character as per request.

Name: Alex Tan
Gender: Male
Race/Ethnicity: Half White Caucasian/Half Indonesian
Country of origin: Australia
Personality: He is a thoughtful, silent type of person who prefers to mull things over before doing them. However, he has hidden depths; when pushed over the edge he may become violent and/or abusive. He will kill if he absolutely must but prefers not to if he can avoid it.
Hair: Short,black hair.
Eye Colour: Brown
Height: A bit taller than average.
Distinguishing Features: None.
Archetype: Scientist

----------


## GestaltAlteration

THE GOLD DOME from far away:

----------


## Omega Weapon

> THE GOLD DOME from far away:



Is that from a game? If so, which?



Anyway; hair; White. Long and in a pony tail. Bear in mind this guy is like Locke-age.

Eye colour; brown

Height 6'0


Distinguishing Features; small scar on left eye. The look of an old well built guy with white hair and a russian accent and a ponytail is kinda distinguishing in itself. One arm seems to fit oddly, almost as if it wasn't his.

----------


## Kromoh

I've edited my previous post. In any case, here it is:





> *NAME* Willian Gray
> *GENDER* Male
> *RACE/ETHNICITY* Latino (is that a race?)
> *COUNTRY OF ORIGIN* Chile
> *PERSONALITY* Isn't much of the talking one, but his absent-mindedness is only apparent. He judges to the best of his capabilities before taking an action, and he doesn't bother about making his reasons known. If it isn't too much, I'd also want him not to be able to speak such a good English.
> *HAIR* Short, dark brown hair.
> *EYE COLOUR* Green. Green eyed hispanic are hawt 
> *HEIGHT* Proportionally tall, but not on the very muscular type.
> *DISTINGUISHING FEATURES* Very long fingers, and nails slightly long. Thick eyebrows.
> ...

----------


## Inevitable Craze

Wait, I didn't think she died! It didn't seem like it from my update :O

----------


## Kromoh

LOOOOL Craze killed Kaeraz?

I'll write that down.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Okay just give me one more day to make a new character up...

...tomorrow's my last day of school and I have to get some essays in or risk being in trouble.  :tongue2:

----------


## Siиdяed

> Sindred, do you know your technology well? There's so many things to look into >.> I didn't know colors had real meaning until now >.> [Gah, that sounds like gibberish.]



Ya.  :tongue2: 

Explain? Pleeeeaaaase?

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Ya. 
> 
> Explain? Pleeeeaaaase?



Gah, it's nothing, I just now realized that in movies, people say cut the red wire when they diffuse bombs... I thought the wires were all the same color >.>

----------


## Sandform

Where exactly is the action being carried out?

----------


## Kromoh

Bulbs found a bomb in the middle of the island about to explode?  ::o: 

The red wire. It's always the red wire. Or some hidden yellow one. But sometimes the green one. And if the green doesn't connect to the red, then it's the blue one. For sure  :wink2:

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Irk O.O' Ah hahahaha... funny story you see....

----------


## GestaltAlteration

*NAME* Nicolai Gorbachyov (modern name)
*GENDER* Male
*RACE/ETHNICITY* White.
*COUNTRY OF ORIGIN* Russia
*PERSONALITY* Quiet. Can use sarcasm well. Sometimes a little slow.
*SPECIALISED ROLE* SNIPER

Oh, and Sindred, is it absolutely impossible to team up just because I'm a "lone wolf" by definition? >:{

----------


## Kromoh

Lol you can always work on the background, ensuring negotiations go well. Lack of sociability doesn't mean lack of alliability.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Haha, lack of ability eh? SNIPERs seem very able to me. Much more so than any SOLDIER, but then again, I assume SOLDIERs are for close range combat.

----------


## Kromoh

Scientists shall prevail.

----------


## Siиdяed

No. You will be able to work in a team. Just not very sociably.

May be some delay on UNFOUND temporarily. Exams. Should be back in flow Wednesdayish.

Maybe.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

That's fine, my exams are like... the day after Wednesday >.> So expect my actions (hopefully) tomorrow or I doubt I'll get them to you soon unless it's an odd hour in the night.

----------


## Kael Seoras

I hope you don't mind taking on a role-playing newbie.

NAME Katalin Karolyi (modern Hungarian name I assure you ^_^)
GENDER Female
RACE/ETHNICITY White
COUNTRY OF ORIGIN Hungary
PERSONALITY Typical INFP personality type. Is generally easy to work with. Will try hard to work well with the rare person she does not like. She may seem aloof, but this is the last thing she wants people to think of her. She just has a really hard time saying how she truly feels. She will try to do whatever is asked of her, even if this creates great turmoil in her mind if she is asked to do something that conflicts with her ideals. What turmoil she feels, she does not show. She has come to realize that in combat killing is necessary. She suppresses  her thoughts of what that guy she killed must have been like, the people who care about him, etc...she knows that the fact is, this guy would have killed her. She's not concerned with being a leader or admired, in fact she doesn't like to consciously make herself look good. She knows it's not cocky but she feels like it is. People say she's intelligent and compassionate...she takes their word for it. She feels her emotions deeply and purely, even as she dismisses them with reason. Introspective introvert that she is, she understands these facets of her personality very well, and often debates with herself. Though she is an introvert, she generally really likes people, and is capable of making close friends. She has yet to confide _everything_ to even her closest friends though. She is actually carefree with people, with a sense of humor, despite the fact that she is so serious with herself. When she is taking time to herself though, people do see that there are serious wheels turning in this usually carefree woman's head. And of course, though she may occasionally say something blackly humorous during battle, she is serious about her work. She is paradoxically idealistic and cynical.
SPECIALISED ROLE Grunt

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Gah! Grunts! Oh noes, I think I see the relations to the jobs from first round to now, but I dare say... they'll kill off all the soldiers and torture the scientists.

----------


## Siиdяed

That's good enough, Kael. Once again, I'll update you when your character arrives.

Which could take time.  :Sad:

----------


## Kromoh

> Which could take time.



I'll agilise the process.

----------


## AmazeO XD

LOL.

I don't want to dieee!

----------


## Kael Seoras

Don't try to kill me and I won't kill you ^_^

...pray I don't get ordered to do so  :tongue2: 

In this thread are pictorial renditions of the character ok? Like for fun? I know you didn't want us to provide backstories and such, so...

----------


## Siиdяed

Pictorial inspiration would be nice.  :wink2: 

Whether I'll adhere to it or not is another matter.  :tongue2: 

Actions still needed from *Kromoh*, *Inkheart* and *Inevitable Craze*. If you _have_ sent them and I lost them, do remind me.

----------


## Siиdяed

*U N  F O U N D*

*London, 1981*

There was a shift in the shadows as the figure detached himself from the gloom.
There was a sudden orange flare and a plume of smoke as a cigarette lit up. There was a flash as two slate grey eyes were illuminated, suddenly, and then faded into darkness.
The figure inhaled, and then exhaled. The smoke spiralled upwards, lazily disappearing into the murky London sky above.

It strode, suddenly, stalking the alleyway. Long, deliberate strides, the face harsh and set in cold concentration.

A crash. The hammer fall as a revolver was cocked. The figure spun. arm lashed out, hand twisting around the muzzle of a firearm. Spun, letting the revolver go clattering aside. Lunge, and the figure had the assailant. Hands found the neck and moved, with practised ease.

"Freeze!"
The figure froze. There was a delayed crack as the body fell from his hands, neck snapped back, unnaturally bent. Broken.
The greys and dull whites of urban camouflage flashed under the cigarette light as men moved, surrounding the figure and crouching, rifles levelled.
Blackened gas masks made the assailants faceless, cold. The figure's blank stare matched them, carefully distant.

The figure cocked his head, as though curious. His black coat billowed around him, suddenly caught in the wind.
"Brigadier."
The officer stepped out, his face contorted. He looked down at the lifeless body at the figure's feet. Then looked up.
"Lorenson."
The figure nodded, amused.
"You're under arrest, Mr Lorenson." the Brigadier said, struggling to keep his voice level. "You no longer have the privelege of human rights. You will be detained at a secure base indefinetly. You will not receive the right to a trial."
Lorenson smiled, suddenly.
"I'm sorry, Brigadier, but the Company won't let you do that."
The Brigadier ground his teeth. "Fuck the Company."
Lorenson laughed. The crouched riflemen didn't move.
Lorenson's slate grey eyes flashed. "Fuck UNIT."

The Brigadier reacted. Lorenson moved, suddenly. Kicked, knocking a rifle up. Reached and pulled it from surprised hands. Fired, a sudden burst as he rolled.
The Brigadier shouted, and then jumped. Tackled Lorenson. Punched, then rolled away, clutching a broken arm.
Lorenson rose, breathing heavily. He grinned and reached into his coat.
The Brigadier's eyes flashed. Lorenson pulled the pin.

"The Company doesn't tolerate investigation, Brigadier. Not even by UNIT."

The alley lit up, suddenly, brilliantly, and smoke spiralled upwards, disappearing into the murky London sky.

----------


## Kromoh

I *have* sent them, in a PM named "actions" I think.

Tell me and I'll send it back. Just haven't got time now.

----------


## Siиdяed

I shouldn't have taught Kromoh to lie.  ::?: 

Send the actions in 'again', Kromoh.

----------


## Sandform

I want to learn too, teach me oh professor of lies.

----------


## Kromoh

Lol, *I* shouldn't have taught Sindred to lie. First the update delay blame, now this.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Meh Siи! Don't lie T.T I'll cry lots and demand a picture that lacks those countless layers of warmth to battle Russian winds.

Nice random London scene, I still think these history points have more purpose than you let on, but who am I to judge "The Great Honest(?) Siи"?

----------


## Kromoh

Nah, you got it wrong, it's the "Great Honest(???????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????????????????????????????????) Sin"

Remember that day when he blamed me for delaying a chapter update?

----------


## Sandform

Someone explain to me how this is carried out...Where does the action happen and how does it happen? lol.  Something to do with PMing hehe....

----------


## Kael Seoras

You are Pm'd the actions pertaining to you...more realistic, you don't know what some guy on the other side of the island is doing.

----------


## Kromoh

Lol kael I don't think he's ever been at such a thing as this before.

You create a character. Character with characteristics. From time to time, you'll be PMed an update of what happens - but from your eyes only. You can go ahead and talk to people abotu what happened to them, but there's no other way to know what really happened without you being close to them. This is great for lying  ::thumbup:: 

each update advances in the timeframe, and as soon as you receive one, you should consider the various possibilities, and reply to the PM, telling Sin what you're gonna do. It can be anything, but be reasonable about it.

It is also good to the the first posts - there are such things as injury, sleep, and whatnot.

----------


## Sandform

So from what it looks like, we have very little control over anything at all don't we?  It is all Sindred's evil control over us like he is some evil dictator!


Like the most we can do is say, I want to move west for a while...

We couldn't say...

He moved west.  The night's air was sucky!  "Oh crap," he said, as the dinosaur ate his leg. 

 I'm actually an MMORPG junkie from the past, I quit though, it became boring.  I have also RP'd before on forums, though I have never joined a forum that I would consider an RPG.  That is interesting!

----------


## Siиdяed

It means you can't invent things and go on an ego-fest trip, essentially. It's far more realistic and far more like an actual game with challenge involved.

You have far more freedom than 'go west'. Far far more. Use intelligence, think ahead, and act as you would if you actually were in the situation.

If a dinosaur attacks you, you're going to have to think about how to kill it, run from, whatever. And your plan might not work. Kinda like in real life.

But with dinosaurs. Obviously.

*Inkheart*, have I got actions from you yet?

----------


## Kromoh

Dinosaurs?

Btw, should I enblue my avatar back to its previous glory?

----------


## Siиdяed

No. You should engreen it. Please.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

? Why green, blue is nicer, and most shades of green would make that look... too green....

----------


## Kromoh

Blue = boyish. Me likes boyish.

----------


## Siиdяed

Still want to hear from *Inkheart*. Either way there will be no update this week. Exams. Ya.

----------


## Kromoh

> Still want to hear from *Inkheart*. Either way there will be no update this week. *Excuses*. Ya.



NAO. :<

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Hmm, I wonder if he has exams this week still....

----------


## Kromoh

Maybe they only finish in 2010.

----------


## Kiza

I'm thinking he's escaped to Mexico to get away from us. The _bastard._

----------


## Lucidbulbs

That's not really escaping... He'd only be a three hour flight and an hour's drive away from me then.... *Gets ready to fly*

----------


## Siиdяed

Psh, I en't escaping. Just doing exams. Important exams.

Will be finished in 2020. Or a month away. One or the other.

----------


## Kromoh

Important exams? Or high school exams? Both are mutually exclusive.

I'm doing a project for philosophy classes: aesthetics. _That_'s something important. Minimal 20 pages, plus a work of art.

I promise to publish it here for you guys to have a look. If you can understand portuguese of course.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Awww, I understand, exams eat time T.T

----------


## Siиdяed

Moar liek exams that can determine the kind of university you get into. The kind of exams that can make an Oxford turn into an Edinburgh turn into a poly tech.

That kind of exams. Big.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Ick. Big exams.... Knock 'em out of the park Siи! I know you can do it~

Then come back after that whole messy test has been dealt with.

----------


## Kromoh

Lol, I dislike England's university system. Here in Brazil, you take one test for each university you want to get in. Written test only. I really like this system.

That said, good luck with those  ::D:

----------


## AmazeO XD

I guess it's dead?

----------


## Kromoh

> I guess it's dead?



You shoot it several times, you think it's dead, but when you look back he's back up and coming in your direction. It's like that in videogames, it's like that in life.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

In other words it's deader than a dead skunk.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Lul.

----------


## Kromoh

At least you now have time to replay Majora's Mask.

----------


## Techno

Is this open to new characters?

----------


## Kromoh

> You shoot it several times, you think it's dead, but when you look back he's back up and coming in your direction. It's like that in videogames, it's like that in life.



Lol I don't mean to brag but this was an awesome quote of mine.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> Is this open to new characters?



This isn't even open to old characters. It's dead.

----------


## Techno

> This isn't even open to old characters. It's dead.



Damn...then that means only the Matrix Thingymabober is the only rpg still around. QUICK! MAKE AN RPG BEFORE ANYBODY NOTICES I JUST TYPED THIS!

----------


## AmazeO XD

Yeah, epic dropout.  I could start an RPG, but it'd be fairly boring.

----------


## Kromoh

Time for Taiba revival? If only I had the time. There were so many good ideas..

----------


## Grod

Taiba revival, def

----------


## Kromoh

I *would* do it if I had the time. It was some serious stuff I had there. Ideas for storylines, quests and everything. I don't know how busy I eill be this entire month, who knows. But for now it's a no-no.

----------


## Kael Seoras

I was looking forward to this  :Sad: 

 ::lol::

----------


## Siиdяed

So I heard this was dead.  :Sad:

----------


## Techno

Lol

I see a connection here. Anyways, NEW RP NAO! Discuss with me in chat...

----------

